# Help identify how this was printed



## BobR (Sep 26, 2013)

I am trying to decide how to best re-tag my shirts.

Something like this would work for me.

With my logo RN# etc.

Is it possible to have transfer sheets printed that would have multiple tags printed on one sheet that I could cut apart and press in the shirt?

Please excuse the cat hair.

Thanks


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

BobR said:


> I am trying to decide how to best re-tag my shirts.
> 
> Something like this would work for me.
> 
> ...


Those tags are heat transfers. I believe you can gang up multiple tag prints on a transfer, best to talk directly with the manufacturer about that.


----------

